# Deaths in the aquarium this morning



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Any thoughts and ideas solutions appreciated. 

I woke up to find my cleaner shrimp dead on its back today(RIP Rosario) had her over 2 years, several dead snails, and my large RBTA "missing" can't find her tucked away anywhere. And my Xenia all shrivelled up and dying. 

I know my two nems weren't happy as they were taking walks in the aquarium(the other is a flame and big moved in a year)

Tested quick this am nitrite 26ppb(Hanna ulr) nitrate 20-40(leftover strip test) and alk 129 salinity 1.027(floats between 1.026-1.027)

I have a 70 gallon DT w a 30g sump. Run dual BRS reactor w GFO and carbon(changed 2 weeks ago) vertex 150 omega skimmer. 

Did a quick 15 gallon water change. 
WTF is going on?
Possible issues
1)inconsistent water changes as were new parents (10 gallon change 2 weeks ago last water change a month prior)
2)
In the basement I have 2 large brutes plumbed together for a mixing station. Maybe something got in there contaminated the water(will clean out later today)
3)RODI filters and resin due for a change. So am I making "bad" wAter?
4) phosphates? Will test later today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I am so sorry about your losses - very sad 

My initial thoughts are:
* shrimps, inverts are very sensitive to water change chemistry. Has any creature died a week or so ago possibly ? Sea hare, cucumber ? Perhaps an ammonia spike 
* are you dosing by auto doser ? Could have introduced too much in a short period of time 
* has there been any instance of chemicals, cleaners, paints, solvents, bug killers etc etc that may have drifted into your tank inadvertently ?
* potentially could be chemical warfare and Zoas, nems, even clams can emit defensive but toxic substances 

Best to do a large volume water change as you have done and continue to test 
Best wishes
Sam


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks crayon
*agreed invert die off something has changed now what? I have a hidden tiger tail cucumber I will try and look for him today. I have a large linkia starfish and he is still alive in addition to a fire and peppermint shrimp. Nothing is dead that I am aware of
*i will check ammonia forgot about that test kit in the drawer. 
*i have no auto fosters I manually add fuel/ions/ca/ph buffer from Aqua vitro in awhile now. 
*i have no poisons around and wish I was cleaning more with kiddo to be introduced into the tank. 
*i have many zoas and who knows where this nem is so that could have caused this situation. 

Great thoughts. Thank you 
I am receiving a water booster kit for my RODI tues that with an entire filter and resin swap out. Will make some really nice water and clean mixing station for good measure. 
I have noticed the psi had dropped to less than 50 so thought that may be the issue soon to be corrected. 

Also livestock wise I only have pair of clownfish , green mandarin goby and shrimps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Can you post pics of your tank or fts ?


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

sorry to hear about your losses. 

I would venture to say something toxic died and released ammonia and it started a chain reaction die off. 

After testing your ammonia level the picture should hopefully be more clear.


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi thanks for the responses. I have tested the ammonia (salifert) reads <0.25. Noticed a bunch of zoas closed up  and found what looks like the mouth of my nem in my egg crate make shift frag rack. Ugh so sad had that guy awhile now. Awaiting water booster pump delivery today will make more water and how big of a water change should I do? %wise?

Also my pics would be crappy iPhone ones and the Xenia that is damaged is now gone. 
Thanks all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

As for WC, I wouldn't go crazy but IMO I suggest 25% now and a further 10% in one week


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

dying anemone could definitely have released enough ammonia to annoy or even kill other creatures. Sorry to hear about this. Make sure to run carbon. 20-40% water change would be beneficial. In the future make sure your anemone is in a place not too close to any pumps or powerheads...


----------



## Reef Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

Jmbret said:


> dying anemone could definitely have released enough ammonia to annoy or even kill other creatures. Sorry to hear about this. Make sure to run carbon. 20-40% water change would be beneficial. In the future make sure your anemone is in a place not too close to any pumps or powerheads...


+1

Dying anemone is most likely the cause of the water chemistry issues.. Remove as much of it as you can if its on its way out.. You wait too long it will turn to guu and really pollute the tank.

Mike


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there. Agreed found one flesh chunk and the mouth part the same day and pitched them. Can't find any other bits. Making water for a big change and see if I find any more. Thanks. Ugh bad timing of the year awards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

happens to the best of us. Once your parameters are back in check you will have more real estate available for new corals! YAY!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey SarahSuth, what's the current status of your tank ?


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello so here's the update. I have done a 20 gallon WC. Caught peppermint shrimp with a net. Hooray

Tested water 2 days ago 1.028 (removed water and replaced with Rodi and brought down to 1.025) 
temp 80.4(turned down heater) now 78-78.4. 
Nitrite 15ppb 
ca 539(dosed Aqua vitro ca 5 days ago) mg 1275 alk 129(usually 123) 
Phosphate 0 (Hanna ulr)

I think the warm water and high salinity have caused my zoas to be closed for some time now. Going to start new topic as I believe I have zoa pox looking to treat with furan 2. And had a few questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

